# mowing at angle ?



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i mow my lawn straight up and down. my neighbor mows his from corner to corner. other than looks, is there any benefit to mowing on an angle ?


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Fix'n it said:


> i mow my lawn straight up and down.
> my neighbor mows his from corner to corner.
> is there any benefit to mowing on *an angle* ?


Your neighbor must be obtuse.

When I was a kid we had a steep hill. We did it exactly like this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2WIqmUuXD8


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

lol, idk about that. but i believe that he isn't a big DIYer. 

anyway. i am wondering if it somehow makes mowing easier, or whatever. 
i don't see it, but i don't see a lot of things. so i ask.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

back 30 yrs ago I knew someone who mowed at an angle sometimes. He said it benefits the grass to change direction every time you mow. 

For some reason I think it looks nicer at an angle, altho I don't do that.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

The concern is in the DEGREE of the angle.
Too steep is just too dangerous to go side to side.
This is especially so on a rider.
At a gentle angle it doesn't really matter much.

The only functional concern is oil sloshing and starving.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I assumed the lawn was flat and the OP was referring to mowing from corner to corner for the angle. ??


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Startingover said:


> I assumed the lawn was flat and the OP was referring to mowing from corner to corner for the angle. ??


YOU are correct.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Startingover said:


> I assumed the lawn was flat and the OP was referring to mowing from corner to corner for the angle. ??


Wow. Completely missed that.

Once or twice around the perimeter, mulched beds and obstacles slowly but the infill will get done 3 or 4 different ways over the course of the season.

More concentric circles clockwise and counter clockwise...
straight lines parallel to the house/street...
and straight lines on the bias vs the house/street.

Whatever works for you short of buying a striper.
Using those things is just nuts.

YMMV.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ok, guys. thaanx. i will try doing it different ways, and see what happens.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

I mow on angles with my rider, and switch to perpendicular every other time. I have a Simplicity which does have it's own "striping" bar, so it's for nothing else but looks. Generally, once a year or so, my neighbor will send me a picture from up in they're airplane, so I like the looks of the angle striping if we frame it on the wall.........


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Startingover said:


> He said it benefits the grass to change direction every time you mow.


Correct. Even if you mow it at no angle, if you mow it North-South one week, you are supposed to mow it East-West the next week.

I have to agree that it looks better being cut at an angle. Maybe it depends on your yard layout, but that seems like more work (more turns) to cut the grass on an angle, at least on my yard.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

front to back then left to right mulching all the way and keep the blade setting at 12 oclock straight up all year


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

A lot of it can depend on your particular yard and mower. Our house, garage, and shop are square with each other, but not with the road, so, when I had a lawn tractor, I would typically mow parallel with the house, and leave the sliver where it was less noticable in the tree line along the road and along the woods in the back. Since buying a rear steer mower almost 20 years ago, which turns about as sharp as todays zero turn mowers, I found that I could angle cut it just as fast, which eliminates trying to line it up with anything in particular, and, as jomama said, I run perpendicular every other time. On the other hand, one of my neighbors told me that he liked the look of or lawn, so tried cutting his that way, but said that his lines were crooked and it took too long. Well, first of all you have to keep your eye on a certain point for the first cut, which is harder to do with some of the severe dips that he has, and, secondly, he mows with a conventional lawn tractor, gear shift to boot, so it takes longer to turn around and head back where he just came from. If it's practical, and doesn't consume a lot of extra time and gas, yes, I feel that it is better for the lawn to change the pattern each time, but, especially it goes from a task to a job, I would do what is best for me, and not worry about how the neighbors do theirs.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I alternate the direction I mow mine....I find that if I go the same direction every time, the grass starts to lay down that dir....but if I alternate....it tends to pull it up and give me a cleaner cut.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i angle cut today. from the house, the lawn doesn't look as good, with the way the lawn is(bumpy and different grass's). but, it was a little wet, so maybe that caused it. so i will just try different things and see what happens.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

There have been studies which have shown that people who mow their lawns at an angle enjoy a more robust sex life.

People with advanced university degrees who mow their lawns at an angle are off the charts.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

So what does it mean if they mow it in both directions?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

cleveman said:


> There have been studies which have shown that people who mow their lawns at an angle enjoy a more robust sex life.
> 
> People with advanced university degrees who mow their lawns at an angle are off the charts.


 
I can say for a fact that this is NOT true:no::laughing:


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm no grassologist, but my yard looks and grows the same no matter how I mow it. North/South, long ways, short ways, angles, crop circles, etc..


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I mow just often enough to keep the city from sending me a letter. Once I mowed because ppl were walking past my house and pointing. :huh:

(I'm more conscientious now)


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Startingover said:


> I mow just often enough to keep the city from sending me a letter. Once I mowed because ppl were walking past my house and pointing. :huh:
> 
> (I'm more conscientious now)


There's some people on the next block over who's yard is so out of control, that we refer to it as "the weed farm".


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

r0ckstarr said:


> There's some people on the next block over who's yard is so out of control, that we refer to it as "the weed farm".


Oh, I know them. Do they still have the two dead cars in the drive?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

At the time it was impossible to find, (in Vero Beach), a lawn Co. that would work on an 'as needed' basis. I finally found some guy and for my little yard he sent 3 trucks and 5 guys. That was sort of embarrassing to think I needed all that help. After he got it in shape again I was able to keep up.

That was then, this is now. I'm still in the same position. Trying to find a a guy who will do it periodically. I understand that lawn guys want regular customers so they can depend on a steady income. I just can't afford it all the time.

I'm beginning to consider my lawn a challenge that I want to conquer! It's dirt. It's grass seed. What's so hard? I should be the master (or mistress) of it.


----------



## Tatertot (Jan 7, 2012)

Circles are fastest haha.


----------

